
Skier Vanishes from New York Mountain, Mysteriously Ends Up in California - evo_9
https://www.google.com/amp/amp.si.com/more-sports/2018/02/16/skier-vanishes-new-york-california-no-idea-how-he-got-there
======
schoen
Things like this have happened to a considerable number of people:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fugue_state](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fugue_state)

~~~
IntronExon
It doesn’t even have to be something psychogenic; skiers and head trauma are
not unusual combinations.

------
f_allwein
> he bought an iPhone to call his wife

interesting - I could have thought of more economical ways to do so.

